# FireFox 3.6.x und 3.7.x



## Joachim (15. Dez. 2009)

Hallo auch,

nutzt schon werd die aktuellen Betas (3.6 b4) oder gar das pre Alpha (3.7) vom Fuchs?

Ich hab ne Woche den 3.6 b4 getestet und der macht den selben mist (Speicher Leck Problem) wie die 3.5er Serie - son Mist. Das die das nicht gebacken bekommen 
Anderer seits sind ein paar Funktionen neu an Bord, an die man sich schnell gewöhnt und die man nicht mehr anders haben will. 

Beim 3.7er läuft meine Testwoche noch - auch hier schauts hauptsächlich nach Detailverbesserungen aus. Was das Speicher Leck Problem angeht, das wird die Woche zeigen...

Und wenn nicht - FireFox 4.x soll ja 2010 auch noch kommen


----------



## Koi-Uwe (15. Dez. 2009)

*AW: FireFox 3.6.x und 3.7.x*

Das Problem sind immer die PlugIns, die mögen Betas nicht wirklich. 
Ich bezeichne mich mal als Poweruser. Und da muss alles stimmen, sonst steh ich im dunklen :smoki


----------



## Christine (15. Dez. 2009)

*AW: FireFox 3.6.x und 3.7.x*

Hi Joachim!

Ich hab ja seit dem Wochenende WIN 7 laufen - allerdings in der x64 Version (Wozu gibt es die schließlich). Da lief auch zwei Tage der FF 3.5.5 in Deutsch wunderbar. Und dann plötzlich nix mehr. Seite aufgerufen, FF macht sich einfach zu. Den 3.6.4 geladen. Der lief. Allerdings lies sich der Flashplayer nicht integrieren. Nix zu machen. Also den FF 3.5.5 in der US-Version aufgespielt - alles paletti. Noch Deutsch als bevorzuge Seitensprache eingestellt und alles löpt. Inkl. Flash. Den 3.6.4 noch mal aufgerufen - gleiches wie beim deutschen 3.5er - macht einfach gleich wieder dicht. 

Welche Sprache der Browser spricht, ist mir letztendlich egal. Der IE8 lief nebenher die ganze Zeit einwandfrei - aber ich mag den einfach nich


----------



## Joachim (15. Dez. 2009)

*AW: FireFox 3.6.x und 3.7.x*

Naja, der IE8 ist meines erachtesn der beste IE den MS je rausgebracht hat, vor allem seit der nützlichen Belegung der F12 Taste  

Also der 3.6er lief mit allen wichtigen Addons (Flash, Adobe, Alle Videoformate, FireBug und 2-3 andern) völlig problemlos, bis auf das Speicher Problem:

- Je länger man surft und ja mehr Tabs man nutzt, desto langsamer wird er (3.5x und 3.6x). Das einzige was hilft, ist dann den Fuchs zu töten und nen neuen zu starten. Aber das nervt schon... 

Beim 3.7er laufen bei mir einige Addons noch nicht - aber mir gehts beim Test erstmal um das Speicher Thema, ob se das gelöst haben. Der 3.7x nutzt auch ne neue Engine: 1.9.3 statt 1.9.2 beim 3.6er und 1.9.1 beim 3.5er 

Opera ist ja auch nicht schlecht und sehr schnell - aber ohne die entwickler Addons bringts mir auch nichts. So gesehen hat da der IE wohl mal nen kleinen Vorteil


----------



## Christine (15. Dez. 2009)

*AW: FireFox 3.6.x und 3.7.x*

Ich denke, die Probleme liegen beim 64er Betriebssystem - das kenn ich leider schon  von XP und soll meines Wissens bei Linux auch nicht besser sein. Da werden tolle CPUs entwickelt und die Betriebssysteme kommen nicht hinterher :evil


----------



## Joachim (15. Dez. 2009)

*AW: FireFox 3.6.x und 3.7.x*

Und das, wo 64bit nun wirklich nicht erst gestern erfunden wurden...


----------



## hipsu (15. Dez. 2009)

*AW: FireFox 3.6.x und 3.7.x*

ich hab den firefox 3.5.5 und der läuft wunderbar auf meinem vistarechner, könnte mir nichts besseres vorstellen


----------



## karsten. (16. Dez. 2009)

*AW: FireFox 3.6.x und 3.7.x*

Hallo
meine Erfahrungen:

ich drücke einen Knopf ...........


und

 es geht  :freu

oder 

geht nich 

und

 bei Firefox geht´s halt



mfG


----------

